# How many words do you know?



## .... (Feb 18, 2012)

http://testyourvocab.com/

Apparently I know ~28,000 33,800 words :3c

So how about you guys?


----------



## Superbird (Feb 18, 2012)

24,100, apparently. 

Kinda disappointed in myself. But not really.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 18, 2012)

~34, 800 words.


----------



## M&F (Feb 18, 2012)

~20,400 words.

For a non-native, I guess that's not bad.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Feb 18, 2012)

34,800 as well. Hm.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 18, 2012)

37,800.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 18, 2012)

22,200

I feel kinda dumb now, reading the rest of your scores...


----------



## surskitty (Feb 18, 2012)

39500.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 18, 2012)

22,000

........

Well at least it sates my hunger for duality.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 18, 2012)

33,700 supposedly.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Feb 18, 2012)

21,900

Yeah, not very impressive at all. I need get back into looking up random words in the dictionary; that was rather fun.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 18, 2012)

I just did this earlier and got 35700 words.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 18, 2012)

About 24,600 words. Although I may have only gotten that much because I did check "bugbear" after remembering that it was a monster in D&D.


----------



## bulbasaur (Feb 18, 2012)

28000 words

Well, at least Memebase has done _something_ for me - I know the definition of uxoricide!


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 18, 2012)

26,600 words; but I know Hebrew as well >|


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 18, 2012)

34,600 words. I'm happy.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 18, 2012)

Apparently I know 27, 100 words, which seems like a load of baloney to me, frankly.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pathos said:


> 26,600 words; but I know Hebrew as well >|


but you most all of it on what, bulbul and tachat


----------



## Mai (Feb 18, 2012)

~27,700

I guess that's decent?

EDIT: I tested again and had 29,000 words. Better.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 18, 2012)

37,400 

I had a teacher back in high school that focused on Etymology. She would give us lists of prefixes, roots and suffixes. She wanted us to look at any word and be able to know what it means based on the parts of the word. She was sort of OCD about it.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 18, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> but you most all of it on what, bulbul and tachat


Those are the good words! >|

I know pitmot as well.


----------



## Luxcario (Feb 18, 2012)

7,290...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 18, 2012)

26,700

Meh.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 19, 2012)

26,500

At least I knew what 'mawkish' meant.


----------



## .... (Feb 19, 2012)

Tested again (to prove it to my friends irl) and got 33,800 words.


----------



## Flareth (Feb 19, 2012)

> Your total vocabulary size is estimated to be:
> 20,900
> words


...I...

I MUST TAKE THIS AGAIN. -feels dumb- But still.I know more than many people my age...


----------



## nastypass (Feb 19, 2012)

... 22600?  That's definitely lowballing it.

25100 upon retaking it. Ehh.  :/


----------



## Dar (Feb 19, 2012)

15,700. Eh, not bad for someone my age.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 19, 2012)

iirc i got 29,200 because i'm a dumb
english is my 4th language but i've been speaking it pretty much exclusively ever since i started uni so it's a pretty mediocre score


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 19, 2012)

18 800, which is pretty horrible I guess.  The most frustrating ones were the words that I recognized from my years of doing spelling bees, but I couldn't remember what they actually meant.


----------



## Dinru (Feb 19, 2012)

27,200, though I'm proficient in Spanish and familiar with Japanese and French so...


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 19, 2012)

37,650

If anyone's curious, the max possible score is 45,000


----------



## Le Sabre (Feb 19, 2012)

I feel stupid. Only 16,900 words. That thing must have something against 14 year old Kentuckians.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 19, 2012)

30,000.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 19, 2012)

went through again( a bit slower this time) got a more modest and more accurate 32,800 words. Still not bad.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 19, 2012)

26,100. Once again, I exist to make people feel better about their scores on arbitrary internet intelligence tests.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 20, 2012)

21,600. I'm surprised that I got higher than 10,000, hahaha...


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 20, 2012)

30,100.

According to the page, most native English-speaking adults are in the 20,000 to 35,000 range... so I guess that at least being on the middle/upper end of that is pretty good.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Feb 20, 2012)

Got 16,700... How the fuck do you people know so many words? Some of those I've never even dreamt existed! Even some of the "broad" vocabulary choices I've never seen used in conversation, academic texts and so on...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 20, 2012)

28,100.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 20, 2012)

28,100 

Those other words are weird.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 20, 2012)

~35, 400 words...hmm...I guess that's, good?


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 20, 2012)

26,900

I have to say, self, I am disappoint.  To the dictionary!


----------



## RK-9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Superbird said:


> 24,100, apparently.
> 
> Kinda disappointed in myself. But not really.


24,440.

Not bad for an 11 year old.

<3


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 21, 2012)

25,300. Not too surprised; vocabulary has never been one of my strong suits, and mine is heavily slanted towards words that come up in online discussions on the particular topics I tend to discuss.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 21, 2012)

also not a native language for either you or me


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 26, 2012)

25,600.
Not too bad.


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 26, 2012)

21,800 words.
Fuck it, I speak three other languages.


----------



## Zapi (Feb 26, 2012)

Apparently, 20,300. I am quite disappointed in myself :<


----------



## Datura (Feb 26, 2012)

18,900.

Christ.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Feb 26, 2012)

27,000. 
Oh god, that's horrible.


----------



## golden999 (Feb 26, 2012)

20,900 words. Very good for a guy that's just starting middle school.


----------



## Dar (Feb 27, 2012)

Dar said:


> 15,700. Eh, not bad for someone my age.


After seeing the amount achieved by some of the others my age, this is crap.


----------



## Datura (Feb 27, 2012)

Eh, don't sweat it. It gave me 18,900 and I managed to get a 36 on the English portion of my ACT.

(Edit for non-Americans: ACT scores are out of 36.)


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't even know what the ACT is.

But rest assured - those tests can be flawed, so don't worry. You could take a different one and see if you get a better score.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 27, 2012)

22,200 Not too bad, though I am a bit unsure 'bout some of those words, so let's round it down to 20 000 shall we? ^^'


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

15,800 
Ha~! I'm awesome! EFF yeah speed reading!
((I'm actually a lot younger that you might think, so.))


----------



## ZimD (Mar 2, 2012)

19,700.. Bogus. I was hoping for something higher.


----------

